# Probleme beim skillen des Schneiders in MoP



## Cumulonimbus (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo werte Forengemeinde,

wir haben das Problem das unser Schneider keinerlei Rezepte findet um seinen Beruf weiter zu skillen. Der angegebene Schneidermeister Tsai bietet keine Rezepte an. Derzeitiger Skill liegt bei 576. 
Wie geht es nun weiter. Im Buffed finden wir nur den Guide bis 525.

Wären um eine hilfreiche Antwort dankbar.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## schenkbael (16. Oktober 2012)

wowberufeguide.de  da guck ich immer, bin aber selbst erst bei 550 da nur der x-te twink ist 

da steht, dass die Typen in den Hauptstädten im Tal der ewigen Blüten sind  gegen je 1 Geist der Harmonie pro Rezept


----------



## Cumulonimbus (16. Oktober 2012)

lol , danke für deinen Link aber für den Schneider steht da folgende Aussage

" Anscheinend wurde der Schneiderlehrer in Pandaria vergessen "

beste Grüsse


----------



## Xidish (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Schneider wurde überhaupt nicht vergessen.

Erarbeitet Euch z.B. im Tal der Blüten beim Golden Lotus "einfach" nen wohlwollenden Ruf und voila.
Da gibt es 2 575er Muster und 4 600er Muster.

Dazu gibt es noch Muster beim Händler im Tal der Blüten für die PvP Sachen.

Bei den Himmlisch Erhabenen gibt es ab ehrfürchtigem Ruf auch noch ein 600er Muster (Königlicher Ranzen)


greetz


----------



## Reojidian (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie der Vorposter schon erwähnte gibt es in den neuen Hauptstädten beim Schneidereibedarf PvP Rezepte für einen Geist der Harmonie zu kaufen.
Mit diesen kann man Schneiderei bestens auf max Skill bringen und sich so nebenbei noch die letzten Teile basteln um Heros zu gehen oder einfach ein bisserl Gold im AH zu machen.


----------



## Tidra-on (25. Oktober 2012)

Also nur für den Skill auf 600 braucht es nicht mal die Fraktionsrezepte. Über Kaiserliche Seide zb. bin ich bei einer täglichen Herstellung mittlerweile auf 597 ohne auch nur ein Rezept gekommen. Wers eiliger Hat nimmt die Herstellung mittels Harmonieperlen, die gibt immerhin unbegrenzt 5 Skillpunkte. 

Inwiefern sich die kaufbaren Rezepte überhaupt lohnen ist dann ne andere Frage, da fertigen Stofflesachen der jeweiligen Ruf Händler gegen TP locker für ne Raidfähigkeit ausreichen.


----------

